# My platy had fry!!!



## atlbettalover (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, so I thought she was looking alittle bloated a couple weeks ago, but then she never got much bigger, so I thought she was just getting fat... I went to clean my tank today and noticed a little fry! I've only seen one and I can't find it anymore. My question is: is it normal for platies to not get very fat or gravid when pregnant? The male was a dwarf, so maybe that had something to do with it?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sometimes the female doesn't give birth to as many fry, so her stomach wouldn't get as big as other times. IME my females have been all over the board in stomach sizes. 

Good luck with the fry!
And congrats!


----------

